
Service Workers Must Watch Videos - adamstac
https://changelog.com/must-watch-videos-service-workers/
======
carlisia
Loved the list. It would be even more awesomer if it had a small blurb
description, so if I were to choose to watch, say, 2 videos, I would know
which one to pick. But I know this is asking way too much, just having a
curated list like this is amazing. It happens to be a subject I'd like to dig
deeper in atm, so I'm really pleased to see this.

